# Where can I buy a Giant cycling jersey?



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a Giant cycling jerser, specifically the one here(http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/partsaccessories/apparel/219/27191/). However, none of the dealers in my area carry them and I dont like the ones on ebay. Any suggestions?


----------



## carbon55 (Jan 20, 2006)

Any Giant dealer can order those for you...just sold a TCR ISp and threw in the same jersey for some swag for the new owner..


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Reventon said:


> I'm looking for a Giant cycling jersey


How big are you?


----------



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

Medium


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

Check this jersey out. Giant is displayed prominently. Medium is available.

http://www.bikingthings.com/gimabijegima.html


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I got that same Maxxis jersey on ebay for $35


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Reventon said:


> I'm looking for a Giant cycling jersey


:idea: Try a Big & Tall Shop


----------

